# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC 3700X-Edition: Ryzen 7 3700X + Geforce RTX 2080 Super [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC 3700X-Edition: Ryzen 7 3700X + Geforce RTX 2080 Super [Werbung]*

						Aktuell gibt es mehr PCGH-PCs mit AMD- als mit Intel-CPU. Das zeigt, wie stark AMD gegenüber Intel aufgeholt hat. Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben mit dem neuen PCGH-Enthusiast-PC einen Komplett-PC mit dem Ryzen 7 3700X konfiguriert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC 3700X-Edition: Ryzen 7 3700X + Geforce RTX 2080 Super [Werbung]*


----------



## plusminus (19. September 2019)

Selbst wenn ich meine Gaming Pc.s nicht selber Bauen würde , käme der Ryzen 3700X mit ner RTX 2080 Super auf einem Enthusiast Gaming Rechner nicht in Frage , da nach dem PCGH eigenem Leistungsindex der Intel i9 9900K die schnellste Gaming CPU ist . 

Und wenn einige hier sagen das auch die Grafikkarte limitieren kann , ist das natürlich richtig , genauso wie die Tatsache das dies nicht so bleiben wird .

Bei stolzen 2600,- Euro , ( darf gar nicht daran denken was man dafür selber zusamenbauen kann ) könnte man ausserdem auch schnelleren Ram erwarten als lausige 3200 MHZ !?

Auch hier hat  PCGH mit 3800er MHZ Ram im Heft 2019/ 10  einen grossen Leistungssprung bei Ryzen 3000 aufgezeigt !

Lieber nur 16 GB dafür aber 3800 - bis 4400 Mhz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. September 2019)

3800er RAM entspricht leider nicht der Spezifikation.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich meine Gaming Pc.s nicht selber Bauen würde , käme der Ryzen 3700X mit ner RTX 2080 Super auf einem Enthusiast Gaming Rechner nicht in Frage , da nach dem PCGH eigenem Leistungsindex der Intel i9 9900K die schnellste Gaming CPU ist .



Der 9900k kostet noch mal was genau?

ich hätte ja statt der HDD eine zweite M.2 oder SSD verbaut und dafür ein preiswerteres Mainboard genommen.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (21. September 2019)

2600 Taken und nicht mal eine AIO. 
Den ganzen Kram einfach in das billigste Gehäuse gefriemelt und ein Preisschild draufgeklebt und das nennt man dann ganz dreist "PCGH Enthusiast-PC".

Manchmal muss man sich doch schon stark wundern was für ein Müll ihr in letzter Zeit vom Stapel lässt. Grafikkarten als billig anzupreisen obwohl sie es nicht sind,
oder auch Mainboard-Kaufempfehlungen die rein nach subjektiven Eindruck bewertet werden und nicht rational. Falsche Informationen bspw. das man behauptet das Aorus Master hätte keinene Adaptiv Mode bzw. Dynamic Vcore,
was absoluter Blödsinn ist. Vieleicht sucht man zuerst einmal diese Einstellungen IA AC/DC Load Line und benutzt für den Vcore die Offset Funktion, da hast du dann dein Adaptiv Mode.
Ebenso wenig werden Eigenheiten oder auch Bugs nicht ausreichend beleuchtet, hier kann man wieder eure Mainboardtests/Empfehlungen heranziehen. Da hätte man nämlich merken müssen das einige Asus Boards der 300er Serie zuwenig Vcore in CPU-Z oder HWMonitor ausgeben, bei Gigybyte verhält es sich genau andersherum. Dort lässt sich die korrekte Vcore nur mit HWinfo64 auslesen (IRF IR35201 ->VR VOUT).
Ein Multimeter habt ihr oder?


----------



## hanfi104 (21. September 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> 2600 Taken und nicht mal eine AIO.



Eine AiO bringt dir keinen Vorteil, solange es keine 360er ist. Die großen CPU Kühler ala Noctua sind absolut auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## Ripcord (21. September 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Eine AiO bringt dir keinen Vorteil, solange es keine 360er ist. Die großen CPU Kühler ala Noctua sind absolut auf Augenhöhe.



Stimmt absolut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (21. September 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Eine AiO bringt dir keinen Vorteil, solange es keine 360er ist. Die großen CPU Kühler ala Noctua sind absolut auf Augenhöhe.



Ist so, rechtfertigt aber nicht den Preis. Wenn man diese Konfiguration schon "CGH-*Enthusiast*-PC 3700X-Edition" nennt darfs auch ruhig eine Wasserkühlung sein.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. September 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> da nach dem PCGH eigenem Leistungsindex der Intel i9 9900K die schnellste Gaming CPU ist



Das nennt sich Ultimate-PC und kostet dann noch einen schlappen Tausender mehr.


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Eine AiO bringt dir keinen Vorteil, solange es keine 360er ist. Die großen CPU Kühler ala Noctua sind absolut auf Augenhöhe.



Shadow hat seinen 9900 geköpft und mit der 360er AiO gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mal abgesehen von der Montage die halt dann auch einfacher ist als mit nem schweren Monsterkühler.

Ganz groß wird der Vorteil wenn man Eiswolf+Eisbär kombiniert als einen Loop.
Dann kann man auch über ne Ti nachdenken.
Für den Preis hätte mir die Super zu wenig Vram.


----------



## plusminus (22. September 2019)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> 3800er RAM entspricht leider nicht der Spezifikation.





Dann darf ich als Leser der PCGH davon ausgehen das eure Tests mit stabilem Ram ( 3800 GHZ ) OC für Ryzen ,  die einen grossen Leistungssprung bringen , nicht in den PCGH Entusiast Gaming PC von Alternate einfließen ?!

Nur weil es nicht der Spezifikation entspricht ?

Ist es nicht mehr die Aufgabe von PCGH aufzuzeigen wie man mehr aus seinem Pc und dessen Komponenten mit Optimierungen herausholen kann  ?

Eigentlich dachte ich das ich mit nem PCGH Gaming PC gerade aufgrund eurer Arbeit einen Vorteil hätte , und er deswegen zu empfehlen sei


----------



## facehugger (22. September 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich meine Gaming Pc.s nicht selber Bauen würde , käme der Ryzen 3700X mit ner RTX 2080 Super auf einem Enthusiast Gaming Rechner nicht in Frage , da nach dem PCGH eigenem Leistungsindex der Intel i9 9900K die schnellste Gaming CPU ist.


Wieviel % unterscheiden sich die genannten CPU's bei neuesten Tests in Sachen Performance und was kosten beide CPU's?

Gruß


----------



## shaboo (23. September 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> Dann darf ich als Leser der PCGH davon ausgehen das eure Tests mit stabilem Ram ( 3800 GHZ ) OC für Ryzen ,  die einen grossen Leistungssprung bringen , nicht in den PCGH Entusiast Gaming PC von Alternate einfließen ?!
> 
> Nur weil es nicht der Spezifikation entspricht ?


Was heißt denn "nur"? Als Händler siehst Du das vielleicht anders, zum Beispiel mit Garantieansprüchen des Kunden für Geräte, die außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen betrieben wurden ...


----------



## papilipu (19. November 2019)

Ich hab mir am 15.11.2019 mal diesen PC bestellt. Was soll ich sagen, schrott. Das erste mal booten und schon kein Bild. Das einzige was dauerhaft geleuchtet hat war die rote LED auf dem board für die CPU. Hat man den Rechner auf die Seite gelegt ging es komischerweise. Aber auch nur bis zum Win10 Symbol. Danach war wieder Feierabend. Wenn man sich bissl im Internet schlau macht und die ganze Sache mit dem Asus Tuf  Gaming x570 Plus mal reinzieht, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern. Jetzt hab ich das Teil wieder zurück geschickt und warte mal ab was die Spezialisten sagen.


----------

